# A little advice, please.



## SamRobert2012 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi,
I have been out of school since August, after receiving my CPC-A and CPC-H-A. So far I haven't been able to find a job, and it's very discouraging. I am a young person, and don't have any bad past job experiences, so it is frustrating that noone will give me a chance in the workforce, because I really do like coding. 

Would it be beneficial to go back and get more education while I am job searching? I wanted to get rid of my "A" before I went back to school, but it doesn't look like that is going to be an option.

Any advice on what I should do? If I go back to school I am not entirely sure what I should even go for to try and boost my resume above other people. Medical Billing perhaps? 

Thank you.


----------



## corikr77 (Jan 14, 2013)

Have you thought about volunteering or doing an externship? That way you not only gain experience, but also potential references, networking and job opportunities. Plus it could go towards removing the apprentice status as well. Also, do you attend the chapter meetings in your area?


----------



## shborger@comcast.net (Jan 14, 2013)

you may want to also consider taking on a billing position ...to get your foot in the door so to speak...that way when something coding comes along, you may a an advantage 

just a thought


----------



## ruthie72 (Jan 14, 2013)

shborger@comcast.net said:


> you may want to also consider taking on a billing position ...to get your foot in the door so to speak...that way when something coding comes along, you may a an advantage
> 
> just a thought



It is really hard to get a job in billing/coding without experience. I got lucky after a year and half of searching doing a billing coordinating position. I am still not actually doing billing or coding but  I am getting alot of experience in how the physicians completes the charts. Do not give up. Start off in a receptionist position or something like it and work you way up. You will get there.


----------



## bfontaine (Jan 14, 2013)

Don't give up for sure!!  Keep looking and check physician offices, hospitals, clinics, billing companies...anything you can think of.  Look in places like reception, medial records, even if it doesn't seem likely all of the experience you get will be helpful!  Keep at it and something is bound to happen.  Go to your local chapter meetings and MEET some people.  Be sure that you look professional, and speak professionally.  All of that really does matter.  If you are in a metropolitan area there may be more than one chapter, so don't rule out visiting other places!  Good luck!!


----------



## Sueedwards (Jan 14, 2013)

Don't give up!! 

Think of starting out in the medical records department, and you will have the insight of the records and close to coding!!


----------



## yllek521@gmail.com (Jan 15, 2013)

I asked a friend who knows individuals in the medical field if they had anything as far as Internship/Externship or something I could volunteer my time.  I came across a free clinic opportunity one night a week for a couple of hours.  It's a start, nothing fancy but I can gain some of the experience I need.  I am still taking classes not yet certified and work full time.  Hope this helps.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 15, 2013)

SamRobert2012 said:


> Hi,
> I have been out of school since August, after receiving my CPC-A and CPC-H-A. So far I haven't been able to find a job, and it's very discouraging. I am a young person, and don't have any bad past job experiences, so it is frustrating that noone will give me a chance in the workforce, because I really do like coding.
> 
> Would it be beneficial to go back and get more education while I am job searching? I wanted to get rid of my "A" before I went back to school, but it doesn't look like that is going to be an option.
> ...


If you have a hospital near then I suggest going there or to their on line employment.  Look for things like unit secretary, or unit assistant.  while these are not direct coding , they will put in on the nursing unit.  There you will learn valuable information and network with physicians.  it is usually shift work and pays really well.


----------



## cassyn86 (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree with some of the above posts. Try finding a receptionist position and working your way into billing/coding. That is exactly what I did, had zero experience, got a receptionist job and 3 years later I am in billing and about to take my CPC test!
If a billing/coding position opens up they may be more likely to move someone up that they already know! Good luck!


----------



## vcacfe (Jan 17, 2013)

*Dont give up*

agreed, sometimes just getting your foot in the door is the first step.  Hospital registration is a great place to start.  Once your in start demonstrating your skills knowledge and ability and you will be able to move onto the job you really want.  Good Luck!!


----------



## carjjen (Jan 17, 2013)

*coding assessment testing*

I am also looking for my first coding job.  I applied for a HUC position with midnight to a.m. hours, meaning I'll do anything to get in the door.  The tanked economy does not help at all as well.  

I recently applied for a coding position and it required completing an 8-page assessment on abbreviations/terminology, diagnosis coding, CPT coding, HCPCS and modifiers, E/M knowledge and 5 auditing examples.  However, I only have 2012 books to refer to and used those to complete the assessment so I could submit the application.  

I don't want to buy new books just to fill out an application  from this point on. A question to coders out there:   Is there a way to find the new codes for 2013 without having to buy new books? 

I am certified as well, and hope you find something soon!  All that effort and not being considered because of no on the job experience is very frustrating.... I read everything I can on the CMS website and there is web based training which I am taking just to keep what I have learned "fresh" in my mind.


----------



## niteowl (Jan 19, 2013)

Don't give up....I am a CPC and I looked for a year before I found my first coding position at a CAH (Critical Access Hospital) as their Outpatient Coder.  I have been there for nearly 2 and 1/2 years and have learned many styles of coding, try looking at CAH's too.

On a side note....I recently interviewed at an Acute Care Facility.  The Coding Supervisor and HIM Director there were impressed that I knew so many styles of coding.  After taking their coding test they said my coding was excellent and that I was ready now to be an Inpatient Coder.  They offered me the position but, I think I'll keep looking.

So, don't give up, you have enough certifications for now, focus your energy on networking, show up with a smile, dress professional, do up a business card and have them on you at all times and always strive to Keep Moving Forward !


----------



## lizzand3 (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree with the others.  Don't give up.  Get into anything that has to do with the medical field.  I went into collections and then I moved onto unpaid claims.  I was getting discouraged about having to pay for my CPC license renewal and I looked on the local hospital web site and they had a job for ancillary coding.  I didn't think I would get it but I did.  I have been doing it for over a year now and I love it!  They are paying for our ICD-10 coding classes.  Just don't give up.  We all work very hard to get our certificates and it is a hard field to break into, you just have to keep pushing.  Is so worth it in the end!


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm going to have to agree with those who are telling you to get the foot in the door job.
I started out as a receptionist checking patients in. A year later and I'm now posting charges (coding)!
It really is hard getting a start directly into coding, even if you have a certification. There is just so much extra stuff they cannot teach you in school that you really need to learn before coding and billing. This is because the medical insurance industry is just so fluid; things change consistently! It seems like things change on a bi-monthly basis. Sometimes they are very minor changes; sometimes they are very major changes.
The foot in the door job allows you to learn and basically grow into a billing/coding job. At any rate, I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## SamRobert2012 (Jan 21, 2013)

I live in a very small rural area, so there really is only two hospitals that I can apply at. I don't think either of them do externships, and I can't afford to miss work because I am working somewhere else for free.

I don't attend the chapter meetings because it is an hour drive to get to them, but perhaps I should if you guys think it will help me meet people. 

Thanks for all of the excellent advice guys.


----------



## bridgettemartin (Jan 21, 2013)

SamRobert,
I don't know if this would be feasible, but you might want to check with one of those hospitals to see if you might be allowed to job shadow an experienced coder for a couple hours a few days per week.  I know they probably have productivity requirements and may not be abe to take the time out, but it's worth a shot.  Perhaps there is a Dr's office within easy driving distance that would allow a job shadow opportunity.  That way, you could continue to work, (I completely understand when you can't afford not to get paid), and would just be volunteering a few hours a week to gain some experience.  If driving an hour to the chapter meeting doesn't work out, at least get on their mailing list, and see if they have a local chapter forum you could get involved with.  Good luck!


----------



## jojo2922 (Jan 22, 2013)

I worked my way up into coding. I started out working a physicians office as a receptionist just to get my foot in the door and went on to charge posting, and then billing before I was able to get into a coding position. It takes time to put in the experience but it's definitely worth it. I now work for a hospital as a remote coder.


----------



## moeaapc (Jan 26, 2013)

bfontaine said:


> Don't give up for sure!!  Keep looking and check physician offices, hospitals, clinics, billing companies...anything you can think of.  Look in places like reception, medial records, even if it doesn't seem likely all of the experience you get will be helpful!  Keep at it and something is bound to happen.  Go to your local chapter meetings and MEET some people.  Be sure that you look professional, and speak professionally.  All of that really does matter.  If you are in a metropolitan area there may be more than one chapter, so don't rule out visiting other places!  Good luck!!


I have a bit unrelated question. I recently found out that I didn't need to take the regular CPC exam after completing a Medical Billing and Coding program. I could have taken the CPC-H exam instead thus qualifying me for double the opportunities. Now I'm preparing for the CPC-H, finding out that most of it is overlap with the CPC and having to accumulate the funds to pay for the exam. Why is this? Seems like a waste of time and money.


----------



## crittersitter (Jan 26, 2013)

moeaapc said:


> I have a bit unrelated question. I recently found out that I didn't need to take the regular CPC exam after completing a Medical Billing and Coding program. I could have taken the CPC-H exam instead thus qualifying me for double the opportunities. Now I'm preparing for the CPC-H, finding out that most of it is overlap with the CPC and having to accumulate the funds to pay for the exam. Why is this? Seems like a waste of time and money.



CPC prepares you for physician coding whereas the CPC-H prepares you for hospital coding.  They are not the same....


----------



## Indigo808 (Feb 19, 2013)

Would love to just be given a chance to be considered for a receptionist position since it is a good way to get a foot in the door. I have applied for jobs in that area among others and don't even get a phone call. Very frustrated. Have my CPC-A and don't expect someone to hand me a job and am more than willing to pay my dues, just wish someone would take a chance on me.


----------

